# Mysteriously Consistent IBS



## nodancingaftermidnight (Nov 1, 2019)

So, I turned 30 and 3 months later got slammed with IBS. At first, I thought it was just dairy. When I cut out dairy, I thought it was gluten. Finally, I saw a doctor. After a bunch of blood work and stool tests, he confirmed it was IBS. I got a second opinion from a Gastro, same diagnosis.

Here's the thing: It is mostly the same thing every day (unless I miss sleep).

I wake up and immediately have to go to the bathroom. If I get all of it out in one 20 min (or more!) sitting I feel okay for the next 12ish hours. Around 8-10pm, I feel the tell-tale gurgles. I feel bloated, gassy, and terrible. I go to sleep. And the cycle repeats. Day after day.

Is it possible to have consistent IBS???

Of course, if I do anything "crazy" like eat ice cream, or down a bunch of tequila, my night is over.

But if I stay on the low fodmap diet and go to sleep at the same time every day, it is okay. (Who wants to live like that?? I feel like a robot.)

Another interesting twist: I have been training for a triathlon for the past 2 years. I did a triathlon and a duathlon and I work out close to 2 hours per day sometimes. Could this be connected to IBS? Is it possible that my body is just too tired to digest? I tried not to exercise for a week, but then I felt even more bloated and constipated at night.

I just feel like I'm missing something. Help!!


----------



## sam123 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello,

Did you lose any weight during your training? i.e. were you eating enough caloiries during that period?

Also, did you cut anything out during your training and reintroduce it afterwards?


----------



## beatingIBS (Jul 22, 2018)

When IBS appeared were you having stress/anxiety in your life? Consistent IBS according to the doctors yes it is possible, but I would say that if you adopt stress reduction activities/techniques with time symptoms will improve and get better.(ofc together with diet and/ or medication for help in controlling symptoms)


----------



## mrcasual (Dec 20, 2019)

Same here. My symptoms are daily with no improvement at all. This thing is going constantly for 2 months now. And if I start counting from the days I first had my first symptom, is nearly 4 months now. Almost the same as you have described, apart from the morning toilet though. My major issue is the pain from the gas forming in my intestines which I cannot pass. During the evening is becoming much worse. Nothing worked for me so far, no FODMAP diets, no peppermint, no probiotics, and I am not stressed. Is very frustrating.


----------



## blowfish (Apr 27, 2020)

Any FODMAP I consume gives me gas. I think have this condition all my life. I am sure I have this problem for the past 20 years. I am 37, male.

I don't think long periods of exercise is the cause of your IBS. If anything, exercise helps me pass gas. It also improves my mood, desensitizes the pain of bloating, and helps me sleep better at night.

I am glad that you are used to exercising for a long period of time. I think it takes an incredible amount of discipline to be an athlete with IBS. I wish I were nearly as disciplined as you!

The low FODMAP diet is not sustainable in the long run. I often do a couple weeks of no FODMAP, and then I get in a few days of nutritious, regular food -- I make sure I have nothing important to do but sit at home and bloat on these days.

I believe my condition is caused by a lack of certain bacteria in my colon to correctly breakdown FODMAP. As soon as coronavirus travel restrictions are lifted, I'm going to overseas to do a fecal microbiota transplant.


----------

